# Custom built (by me)Hobby Desk



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, well this seems like the most logical place to put this, but if a mod feels it needs to be moved, then so be it. i just thought i would show you guys my hobby desk that i built for a cost of €40 (my dad is the manager at a builder's merchant  ). i built it specifically for my hobby, so i put a bit of thought into what i wanted. i wanted a place to neatly store my paints and brushes, an area to put my palette, a spot for my water pot, an area to put my current projects and a place to put my tools. so i decided on oak vinyled MDF, it is durable, easy to work with and looks nice (plus it is cheaper) it took me 10 hours to design and build and it has made my life so much easier ( well, not my life, but you know what i mean) so here it is







i put built the raised platform to display my models, but it works well as a good place to put my lamp. the area underneath is perfect for putting my tools in.
and the paint rack. i drilled out small holes about 2mm deep on each shelf to hold the paints securely. i also drilled holes in the side panes so i could vertically store my brushes









so tell me what you think, i hope this gives some of you some ideas for your own desks.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Wow! I am certainly a fan! It looks great and seems to fits everything you need it for.

Have some rep.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

ha I have the same equipment as you even down to the tesco apple sauce jar. 

Set up is nice, I like the tiered set up on the paints it must really help with them. definitely Consider making something similar myself anyway


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

lol, Lord Reevan, i find that the dexterity and weight balancing of the tesco jar to be superlative to all other jars and increases the control over the water in the jar, stopping ripples. :biggrin: the tiers help enormously for organization purposes, but it is the tesco apple sauce jar that really completes the desk. i built one of these for a guy who used to work in my FLGS as well, but mine had more bells and whistles.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

did you build the whole lot or is the modelling section on top of another desk??


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

nope, i built the whole thing from scratch.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Amaizing work man.


----------

